# 2006 Ford Taurus overheating



## latrenlew (Oct 3, 2012)

I was told that I might need a water pump; here's what's going on with my 2006 Ford Taurus.

1. It has been leaking over time (notice leaks in garage)
2. Has overheated one other time after driving a long distance ( I added water and it has been running fine until now)
3. I have had to add water at least 4 times in the last 2 months
4. Whistling noise under the hood for last 1-2 months
5. Car overheated a few days ago, cut off and wouldn't stay started; added water after car cooled off- started car- all the water I added ran out and car won't stay on.

Starter and battery replaced less than 6 months ago; alternator replaced less than 1 year ago.

Do I need to replace water pump or just the bypass hose? Does the timing belt/chain need to be replaced with the water pump?

If when I replace the water pump and I still have the same issues does that mean that the engine is damaged?

All help is appreciated.


Tanya


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Does the car stay running when coolant is in the radiator? If it does look under and see where its dripping down from, if its under the water pump that's a good sign that the water pump seal is shot and needs replaced, the whistling may be the bearing or a different bearing or a pin hole in a hose, look there too, also look around all hose connections.
Since the car has overheated I recommend also replacement of the thermostat when you do any thing else to the car


----------



## latrenlew (Oct 3, 2012)

I haven't tried putting coolant in the radiator- just been adding water (won't stay started).
When you say the water pump seal may be shot does that mean just the seal needs replacing or does the water pump need replacing?

Thanks for the info


Tanya


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

when the seal goes out in the water pump you have to replace the entire pump, the seal itself is a bearing seal and unless you have a machine press a freezer and a small stove you can't change it yourself.
when you say the car wont; stay running do you mean it won't stay running when it runs out of water, or won't stay running at all? 
If it won;t stay running at all what sound does it make, is there smoke out of the exhaust pipe? What color smoke. 
if it cuts off when running out of water before overheating that might be a good thing, I can't remember totally on Fords.


----------



## latrenlew (Oct 3, 2012)

It won't stay running when it runs out of water. Also forgot to mention in my initial post that after I put water in the car, I heard noise and felt air coming from the hose that is attached to the water receptacle. Hoping that maybe only a hose needs to be replaced since all the water ran out after I started the car. What do you think?


Tanya


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Do you see water under the car? If you do, you need to find the source of the leak.


----------



## latrenlew (Oct 3, 2012)

No water under the car right now but it has been leaking something- got someone coming to look at it today.



Tanya


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Once you find the leak the entire system needs to be refiled and bled, that's easy even for a 5 year old simply fill the radiator start the engine and when the coolant level drops refill the radiator, it WILL burp every now and then, but repeat the fill step until the water warms up and there's no more burps.
As for it not running when its out of water, that may be a good sign, find out if there is a low coolant switch, if there is then we found out it does work, if there's not there may be a problem, like I said before I don't quite remember on Fords weather or not they come equipped with that low coolant switch


----------



## latrenlew (Oct 3, 2012)

I never got a low coolant warning, but I did get a check engine temp warning.
If the car won't stay on how do I follow the procedure you just explained?


Tanya


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok if you didn't get a low coolant warning you don't have a low coolant warning system.
To fill the entire system, fill the radiator, run the engine as long as you can while standing at the radiator with the cap off and filling it when ever it starts to drop, if it shuts down restart it, and do it again, also do you know if any codes have been stored by eth computer? I'm asking because a car shutting off on its own is usually a sign of massive overheating that causes engine damage, or an electrical problem


----------

